# #9 Gewinnspiel Bier: Welches Bier im Glas und in der Badewanne genießen?



## Georg Baumann (29. Februar 2020)

Jede Woche gibt's einen Kasten Bier zu gewinnen. Die Frage diesmal

*Welches Bier der Klosterbrauerei könnt Ihr sowohl im Glas als auch in der Badewanne genießen? * HIER könnt Ihr spicken.

Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum *5. März* an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_Kommentare hier oder auf Facebook werden NICHT berücksichtigt.

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _

*In eigener Sache: Der ANGLERBOARD BIERSHOP*

Wie Ihr beim Anklicken der Links bestimmt schon gemerkt habt, seht Ihr im Shop das Anglerboard-Logo (https://anglerboard.klosterbrauerei.com). Hintergrund: Wir starten mit der Klosterbrauerei eine Kooperation. Von jedem Bier, das über diesen Anglerboard-Bier-Shop gekauft wird, kriegen wir einen kleinen Anteil ab. Für die Käufer kostet es keinen Cent mehr, uns hilft es, das Angebot hier für User weiter kostenfrei anzubieten. Wir planen für dieses Jahr auch schon die eine oder andere weitere Aktion

Also: Wenn Euch der Bierdurst packt, kauft über diesen Link. Das löscht den Durst und hilft dem Anglerboard

_*LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir, welches Bier mit Erdäpfeln hergestellt wird. Die richtige Antwort war: Kartoffelbier. Über einen Kasten Bier freuen darf sich freuen: Norbert Bichlmaier aus Kehlheim. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! _


Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _


----------



## daci7 (29. Februar 2020)

Ich trink garnicht mehr so viel aus Badewannen, bin wohl raus aus dem Alter


----------



## phirania (3. März 2020)

Badewanne.?
Dann aber nur mit Strohhalm.....


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Schade, da kann ich nicht teilhaben. Ich habe keine Badewanne und bin ein Flaschenkind.


----------

